# Little Beaver Creek



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I made a thread last week in the NE forum, but I made another trip yesterday and I fly fished most of the time so I figured I'd share here too. 

Last time I fished the creek was about 2 years ago and haven't made it down again until last weekend, and again yesterday. It's only an hour from home and I've really been missing out. The fishing wasn't spectacular by any means, but I caught fish and had fun. Last weekend the water was real low and muddy, and yesterday it had a perfect flow, and a little on the muddy side but I thought it was perfect. Caught some bass on buggers, and some on a streamer tied with sculpin wool for the head with no weight and fished it right on/near the surface with good results. Caught a bunch of little white bass and/or hybrids down by the mouth on little streamers, they're pretty good fighters for they're size. Both the whites and smallies were occasionally chasing minnows. There's also a little pond in the state park that is LOADED with tiny green sunfish and some tiny gills. My brother and I had a blast fishing there even though the fish were super tiny. Had at least 10 fish swarm towards my fly on every cast. I hear this stream is good for sauger also, and one on the fly would really be cool! Hope you enjoy the pics.. 



















A green/gill hybrid that escaped from the pond and grew up in the creek?


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

That tiny gill is perfect bass and cat bait.


DC


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Nick,
I read the blog post earlier. Great stuff! Keep it up.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks. I just read your recent blog post about RMNP. Beautiful pics, looks like you had an awesome trip. It's amazing how the coloration in those greenbacks can vary so much, I noticed that with some of the fish I caught too. I really wish I had more time out there to fish those high mountain lakes. I'll use that as an excuse to go again! 

selfproclaim, I used to fish one of my grandparents' friends pond a lot, and every time we'd go there we'd put a minnow trap in the lake and catch tons of little gills. They were like the size of the one in the pic and smaller. We would nail bass and BIG bluegills all day with them. So many memories there, caught my first couple fish on the fly at that pond too.


----------

